# &#269;eské forum

## rob3rt

Ahoj vichni,

 jen bych rád věděl, kolik Čechů tuto báječnou distro pouívá. Pokud máte nějaké otázky či dotazy ohledně gentoo a neumíte moc anglicky, zkuste je poloit tady.

update: uplynulo ji mnoho vody co jsem to zde vytvořil a gentoo se ji v Čechách více ne dobře zabydlelo. 

Pokud si nevíte rady, zkuste http://forums.gentoo.cz/.

----------

## citron

Cau, problem z anglisctinou nemam, ale Gentoo pouzivam. Sem zatim vcelku spokojenej, potom co sem prosel RedHat-->Mandrake-->Gentoo sem konecne rad, ze mam system vcelku podle svejch predstav. Mimochodem.. prave se skolim na ZCU.

citron

----------

## MartinSt

Ahoj,

potreboval bych trochu poradit s pocestenim instalace. Zkousel jsem nainstalovat Window Maker, ale at delam co delam, furt je to anglicky. 

Podle me, rozhodnuti o druhu jazykove verze je dano v ebuild souboru v techto radcich:

```

use nls   \

  && export LINGUAS="`ls po/*.po | sed 's:po/\(.*\)\.po$:\1:'`"   \

  || myconf="${myconf} --disable-nls --disable-locale"

```

(cili jestli to interpretuju spravne, tak pokud mam v use nastaveno nls, nastavi se promenna LINGUAS, ktera je nutna pro jazykove nastaveni Window makeru, podle souboru po/*.po). Nicmene, o tomto souboru *.po nevim vubec nic a kdyz tam natvrdo nastavim 

```

&& export LINGUAS="cs"   \

```

tak to stejne nic neudela.

BTW, v dokumentaci k instalaci Window Makeru jsem zjistil, ze pro lokalizaci  jeste potrebuji mit nainstalovany gettext, ale to taky nepomohlo...

Diky dopredu

Martin Strobl

----------

## MartinSt

Tak jsem mel spatne nastavene Locales. Uz to chodi O.K.

----------

## musa

caues 

hlasim dalsiho spokojeny usera. 

Jedu gentoo zatim na notebooku a zatim jsem vse rozjel (pcmcia ...). 

Ted jsem emergnul kde, a ceka me rozjet zvuk a hotovo. 

Jinak s Linuxem zacinam, zkusil jsem RH ale potom co se to naistalovalo hladceji nez Win98 jsem se rozhod pro rychlika gentoo. 

musa 

(CVUT  )

----------

## Gentour

zdravim,

zkousel jsem skoro vsechny distribuce a mam nasledujici problem jen s gentoo  :Confused:  at delam co delam, Konqueror a nejaky kde aplikace nezobrazujou nejaky ceske znaky a hlavne (ý), cesky muzu psat v kate a kedit .... Mozilla funfuje jak ma, nevite nekdo cim by to mohlo byt ? co na to vsechno ma vliv?

diky

----------

## Maa01

Hlasim dalsiho spokojence  :Smile: 

----------

## bendis

Cau lidi!

Taky se uz nemuzu dockat, az si doma nainstaluju Gentoo, ale jsem ubohej modemista   :Sad:  , tak si musim nejdriv  namirrorovat tech 9GB source baliku... Tohle se ani na ZCU nestahuje nic moc...

Mejte se!

                Bendis

P.S.: binary distros suck!

----------

## fyzik

Ahoj 

tady taky spokojeny uzivavel distribuce gentoo  :Smile: 

mam dotaz - planujete nekdo udelani zrdcvadla pro gentoo linux?

mejte se fajn

-F

----------

## Maa01

 *fyzik wrote:*   

> Ahoj 
> 
> tady taky spokojeny uzivavel distribuce gentoo 
> 
> mam dotaz - planujete nekdo udelani zrdcvadla pro gentoo linux?
> ...

 

Ahoj fyziku

nechtel by ses podelit o to, jak se ti povedlo skompilovat gentoo na 8 MB, jak jsi tvrdil v czfree.net foru?  :Smile: 

K mirroru: jeden cas jsem uvazoval, ze napisu Yenyovi, at udela mirror na ftp.linux.cz, ale pak mne to preslo.  A neni tady v Cechach nahodou nejaky mirror ibiblia?

Maa01

----------

## scoorf

zdravicko, hlasim dalsiho gentoo usera  :Smile: 

Maa01: ty se snad vyskytujes vsude   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Maa01

scoorf: o tom si promluvime az zase pujdes domu temnym lesem  :Very Happy: 

ALL: Funguje vam gpm?

Maa01

----------

## scoorf

Maa01: Yup, testovano na serveru a jede v pohode...

----------

## JohnBlbec

gentoo_users++; 

-- 

v praci jsem to nainstaloval na obstarozni kousek amd 500 mhz se 192 mb ram, riva vanta tnt2, eth realtek 8139 a snd es1371 a vse jede k me plne spokojenosti (snad jenom tnt jsem jeste v x nerozchodil). je sice fakt, ze jsem to instaloval pres tyden a kompilace davala pc opravdu zabrat, ale stoji to za to ;o) 

doma udelam to stejne v okamziku, kdy budu moct vymenit modem za kabel, bohuzel v brne se na lepsi casy moc neblyska ;o( 

-- 

JB

----------

## Visor

Zdravim, 

dalsi spokojenej ceskej user. Po tom co sem prosel RH, Slackware, Debian jsem zakotvil na Gentoo a spokojenost  :Very Happy: 

Tom

----------

## lami

Kdo umi psat, at udela carku   :Smile: 

Uz se mi to podarilo nacpat na 4 pocitace (workstation v praci (Gentoo only) a doma (dual boot WinXP), kamosova workstation v praci (dual boot Win98) a muj experimentalni server) a pohoda jazz  :Smile: 

Trochu bych ocenil pruhlednost Slackware - pro neprehlednost konfigurace jsem utekl od RedHatu - ale i tak je to dost cool   :Cool: 

----------

## saleck

U jedu na Gentoo přes měsíc a jsem víc ne spokojený   :Laughing: 

Jen bych se zeptal - nemáte někdo také problém se zobrazováním českých znaků v Evolution? Mám jako desktop KDE a v Evolution se v menu, toolbaru a hlavičkách mailů (v textu ani v seznamu sloek ne) nezobrazují české znaky - např. Předmět je zobrazen jako P_edm_t.  :Crying or Very sad:   Váně bych uil radu. (LANG i LC_ALL jsou ISO-8859-2)

----------

## peterk0

neviem ci sa to rata, kedze som zo slovenska, ale kazdopadne gentoo ficim uz asi mesiac a chystam sa na unistal winxp   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mickel

No tiez niesom z ciech ale tiez bezim na linuxe   :Very Happy:  Pomaly si zvykam ako firsttimer v linuxu. Ale asi takto som si predstavoval linux. 

Zatial.

Mickel

----------

## R.i.c.

Zdravim lidi,

instaluju si Gentoo na muj domaci pocitac a nejako sem se v ty euforii zadrh. Pri bootovni se objevil tenhle kernel panic   :Sad:  :

Kernel panic: VFS: unable mount root fs on 03:08

Nejdriv sem myslel ze nemuze namontovat partisnu, protoze nemam v jadre zapnutou podporu pro rieserfs, ale v tom problem asi neni (podporu mam zapnutou). Tady je rozlozeni myho disku

                /dev/hda1	FAT32 (xpcka)

	/dev/hda2	Ext'd

	/dev/hda5	FAT32

	/dev/hda6 	Linux

	/dev/hda7	Linux Swap

	/dev/hda8	Linux

Jako bootloader mam nastaveny LILO. Lilo.conf vypada takhle

boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/map

install=/boot/boot.b

timeout=60

lba32

default=xp

image=/boot/bzImage

	label=Gentoo

	read-only

	vga=791

	root=/dev/hda8

other=/dev/hda1

	label=xp

Zkousel jsem taky nainstalovat Grub. Bohuzel neuspesne. 

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup (hd0,5)

Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists ..... no

Checking if "/boot/stage1" exists ..... no

Error 15: File not found

Mozna ze je problem i nekde jinde   :Question:  . Vedel by nekdo, kde je problem......... 

Jinak si muzete pripsat dalsiho gentoo usera. V praci mi to chodi v pohode  :Smile: 

Diik

----------

## saleck

Hmm - jako co se mountuje /dev/hda6? Neni to nahodou /boot? Pokud ano, pak je reseni jasne.  :Wink: 

Pokud ne, pak by to mohl byt chybne nainstalovany grub. Je take mozne, ze podporu pro ResierFS mate zapnutou pouze jako modul a pak by bylo nejspis potreba vytvorit ram disk pro zavedeni systemu nebo dat podporu pro ReiserFS primo do jadra.

----------

## R.i.c.

 *saleck wrote:*   

> Hmm - jako co se mountuje /dev/hda6? Neni to nahodou /boot? Pokud ano, pak je reseni jasne. 
> 
> Pokud ne, pak by to mohl byt chybne nainstalovany grub. Je take mozne, ze podporu pro ResierFS mate zapnutou pouze jako modul a pak by bylo nejspis potreba vytvorit ram disk pro zavedeni systemu nebo dat podporu pro ReiserFS primo do jadra.

 

Problem byl asi v tom ze sem sice mel zapnutou podporu, ale nenakopiroval jsem novej bzImage do /boot (hda6).... Sem ja to ale ... 

Zavadec mam Lilo...

Ted mam zase jinej problem. Pri bootovani mam tenhle error

Loading Gentoo EBDA too big

Nevim vubec vo co go  :Sad: 

Any idea

----------

## saleck

Tohle by mohlo pomoci: http://lists.debian.org/debian-boot/2001/debian-boot-200109/msg00050.html

Jinak, jestli mohu doporucit, pouziti Grubu je (podle me) snazsi.

----------

## R.i.c.

 *saleck wrote:*   

> Tohle by mohlo pomoci: http://lists.debian.org/debian-boot/2001/debian-boot-200109/msg00050.html
> 
> Jinak, jestli mohu doporucit, pouziti Grubu je (podle me) snazsi.

 

S instalaci grubu mam taky problem...  viz muj post driv

----------

## tibo

 *saleck wrote:*   

> U jedu na Gentoo přes měsíc a jsem víc ne spokojený  
> 
> Jen bych se zeptal - nemáte někdo také problém se zobrazováním českých znaků v Evolution? Mám jako desktop KDE a v Evolution se v menu, toolbaru a hlavičkách mailů (v textu ani v seznamu sloek ne) nezobrazují české znaky - např. Předmět je zobrazen jako P_edm_t.   Váně bych uil radu. (LANG i LC_ALL jsou ISO-8859-2)

 

asi si bude chtit pohrat s navstavenim fontu pro Gnome. Pouzivas Stable nebo Unstable Evolution a Gnome / Gnome2 ?

gentoo_users_cz(sk)++ (Suse->RedHat->Mandrake->Gentoo pred asi rokem a pul )

----------

## R.i.c.

Zdravim,

zase dalsi problemek... "EBDA too big" jsem uz nejako vyresil. Takze k veci.

Kdyz chci zavest modul do jadra tak tam mam unresolved symbol

napr:

#insmod 8139too

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-rc2/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.c: unresolved symbol _mmx_memcpy

....

stejnej problem pri insmod nvidia

Nejak nevim co stim  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## saleck

 *Quote:*   

> asi si bude chtit pohrat s navstavenim fontu pro Gnome. Pouzivas Stable nebo Unstable Evolution a Gnome / Gnome2 ?
> 
> gentoo_users_cz(sk)++ (Suse->RedHat->Mandrake->Gentoo pred asi rokem a pul )

 

Diky za odpoved. Pouzivam unstable Evolution a KDE. Kompletni Gnome se mi instalovat nechce - urcite je mozne to nejak obejit.

Kde najdu ten odkaz? Zde na forech nebo je to v nejakem archivu diskusnich skupin?

----------

## tibo

 *R.i.c. wrote:*   

> Zdravim,
> 
> Kdyz chci zavest modul do jadra tak tam mam unresolved symbol
> 
> napr:
> ...

 

S timhle jadrem sem mel taky problemy, uz pred nejakou dobou sem to vyresil...

vim /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

>=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.20

Pouzivam 2.4.19 vcetne kryptovanyho fs a vsechno je v pohode...

----------

## tibo

 *saleck wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   asi si bude chtit pohrat s navstavenim fontu pro Gnome. Pouzivas Stable nebo Unstable Evolution a Gnome / Gnome2 ?
> 
> gentoo_users_cz(sk)++ (Suse->RedHat->Mandrake->Gentoo pred asi rokem a pul ) 
> 
> Diky za odpoved. Pouzivam unstable Evolution a KDE. Kompletni Gnome se mi instalovat nechce - urcite je mozne to nejak obejit.
> ...

 

a jo ja si spatne ten tvuj prispevek precetl, myslel sem ze by blbnout fonty primo v mailech a ne v menu, v tom pripade se podivej sem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=42427

----------

## R.i.c.

 *tibo wrote:*   

>  *R.i.c. wrote:*   Zdravim,
> 
> Kdyz chci zavest modul do jadra tak tam mam unresolved symbol
> 
> napr:
> ...

 

Emergoval jsem si jiny jadro (vanilla-sources) a uz je to v pohode. 

Zkousel uz nekdo toho Unreala?

----------

## wanthalf

Tak jsem si zkompiloval locales cs_CZ.UTF-8, ale stejne to ukazuje jen UTF zkonvertovane do latin1/2? - cili dvojznaky. Teda s nekolika malo vyjimkama, treba radka s tipy v MC, ale treba uz zbytek MC a vse ostatni je zmrsene. Zkousel jsem ruzne fonty, "consoletrans", apod.

Ma nekdo napad, co s tim?

Wanthalf

----------

## Honza

Ahoj, zatim jeste nejsem spokojeny uzivatel linuxu   :Smile: 

Nepodarilo se mi na notebooku rozjet sit behem instalace - mam pcmcia sitovku.

Jestli mate reseni, sem s nim

----------

## Honza

 *Honza wrote:*   

> Ahoj, zatim jeste nejsem spokojeny uzivatel linuxu  
> 
> Nepodarilo se mi na notebooku rozjet sit behem instalace - mam pcmcia sitovku.
> 
> Jestli mate reseni, sem s nim

 

Tak sem si reseni nasel sam, stahnul sem posledni stabilni verzi 1.2

V bugzille byl popsanej stejnej problem jako sem mel ja   :Laughing: 

No a pak sem behem instalace stahnul stage1 1.4RC4

Uz instaluju, tak doufam, ze za par dni budu taky spokojenej uzivatel

----------

## fyzik

 *Maa01 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahoj fyziku
> 
> nechtel by ses podelit o to, jak se ti povedlo skompilovat gentoo na 8 MB, jak jsi tvrdil v czfree.net foru? 
> ...

 

cau

to byl muj omyl, koukal jsem, ze je nejakej tarbal s gentoo, ktery ma 8MB po rozbaleni a je to funkcni Linux, ale samozrejme to neni kompletni distro (emerge world) ... paxem se o to prestal starat, protoze 8GB HDD stoji asi 700kc v bazaru ... a je tam dost mista jak (200-400MB) na Debiana (na routery typu plecka/300 Mhz dam radsi Deba nez Gentoo, sorry  :Wink:  ) tak na logy, prostor pro ftp .... 

Mirror by se docela hodil, udelal jsem jeden na zalohovaci masine na AMU, ale ten rsynd zatuhaval tu masinu, takze sel pryc. Az zbyde nejaka jina masina s dostatkem prostoru, udelam tam mirror. Mozna udelam i mirror v CZF, jen co bude trochu casu.

mejte se fajn a at zije gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## wanthalf

Na ftp.linux.cz je mirror Gentoo, akorat neni uplne uptodate, ale neni to tak zly.

V CZFree by se mozna dal udelat mirror u nas, ale musel bych konzultovat s ostatnima - zatim jsme tu minimalne 2 Gentoo uzivatele, ale je fakt, ze momentalne mame tak rychlou konekci do netu, ze ani mirror nepotrebujeme, ta ale mozna taky pujde do pejru a pak kdovi. Je fakt, ze nam momentalne zas nejede link do zbytku CZFRee.Netu.

----------

## neal_cz

Tady dalsi spokojeny uzivatel. Gentoo ridi 3 pocitace (doma, prace a server).

Mam jen jeden maly problemek, podarilo se nekomu zprovoznit squidGuard? Ve foru jsem nasel jen nestastniky jako ja, kterym to nejede. Prisahal bych, ze vse je OK, ale reklamy se mi porad cpou do prohlizece.

----------

## ^Tomahawk^

na fora chodim uz hezkou chvili, ale zaregistroval sem se az ted  :Smile:  jinak maximalni spokojenost s gentoo...

----------

## Maa01

koukam ze zatimco jsem si delal mensi debiani prestavku, tak se to tu nejak rozrostlo  :Shocked: , ale posledni dobou mi apt leze na nervy, takze mne tu mozna mate za chvili zas  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## L0pan

Tak se take hlasim a zdravim Tomahawka  :Smile: 

----------

## ^Tomahawk^

 *L0pan wrote:*   

> Tak se take hlasim a zdravim Tomahawka 

  jj zdravim zpet  :Smile: 

btw kdo tu jede na 2.6 kernelu?   :Question: 

----------

## Maa01

 *^Tomahawk^ wrote:*   

> btw kdo tu jede na 2.6 kernelu?  

 

Ja jsem jel, ale kvuli dive jsem se musel vratit na 2.4  :Crying or Very sad: 

Proc? Nejakej problem?  :Cool: 

----------

## ruzickap

Zdravim.

Pokud ma nekdo problemy s cestinou, tak zkuste toto reseni:

Vytvorte soubor /etc/env.d/01locales s obsahem 

```
 

export LANGUAGE="cz"

export LC_ALL="cs_CZ"

export LINGUAS="cs"

export LANG="cs_CZ"

```

pak staci uz jen prikaz env-update

Hodne stesti.

----------

## ^Tomahawk^

Maa01: nee, jen tak  :Wink:  ja stejne jedu ck-source 2.4.21-ck3   :Razz: 

ad cestina: ta mi nesmi na pocitac   :Shocked:   :Exclamation:   :Very Happy:  vsecko mam na POSIX resp. C   :Wink: 

----------

## Maa01

 *fyzik wrote:*   

> ...

 

Chlape tebe jsem prehlid, tak odpovidam az ted  :Cool: 

*septa* Mno mezi nama ja ho dam radsi i na svuj duron 800, protoze radsi travim svuj kratky zivot prijemnejsimi vecmi nez kompilacemi  :Wink:  Ale uznavam ze az budeme mit kazdej a stole Opeteron 6 Ghz s deseti gigama pameti (coz znamena par let si pockat) tak ho taky budu cpat vsude  :Smile: 

Ale i presto, pokud mate nekdo neco ke gentoo, klidne mne kontaktujte, uz mi jeden clovek odsud s fora dohodil praci a dalsi mne zapojil do jednoho zajimavyho, i kdyz ted ponekud umirajicicho projektu, takze jen tak dal  :Wink: 

 *^Tomahawk^ wrote:*   

> ...

 

Co mate porad vsichni s tou cestinou? To se citite drsne, kdyz na vas vsechno mluvi anglicky, nebo co?  :Laughing: 

Mno nevim, mne ck jadra zasekavaly pocitac  :Sad:  ale 2.6 az na tu pitomou divu funguje vyborne, zatim to bohuzel resim dualbootem (Teda dualjadrem  :Cool:  ) ale jinak pohoda ...  :Wink: 

----------

## subik

vitezstvi zdar.

tak jsem si nainstaloval (na doporuceni larryho, pochopitelne) gentoo a mam problem jen s nasledujicim:

jak gentoo pracuje s promennymi prostredi? v /etc/env.d/* zkousim nastavovat promenne a i pres env-update to vypada, ze se nic nemeni - jde mi o to, ze potrebuju zmenit LC_* z POSIX na neco ceskeho

----------

## subik

 *Maa01 wrote:*   

> Co mate porad vsichni s tou cestinou? To se citite drsne, kdyz na vas vsechno mluvi anglicky, nebo co? 

 

nejdrsneji  :Smile: ))

proto prave chci ty locales  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Maa01

 *subik wrote:*   

> vitezstvi zdar.
> 
> tak jsem si nainstaloval (na doporuceni larryho, pochopitelne) gentoo a mam problem jen s nasledujicim:
> 
> jak gentoo pracuje s promennymi prostredi? v /etc/env.d/* zkousim nastavovat promenne a i pres env-update to vypada, ze se nic nemeni - jde mi o to, ze potrebuju zmenit LC_* z POSIX na neco ceskeho

 

Takovej posthunt, to to nemuzes napsat do jednoho?  :Laughing: 

Jak nic nemeni? Udelej v /etc/env.d/ soubor 05locales (nebo jak je libo) a napis do nej

```
LC_NECO=neco
```

a nemel bys mit po env-update problem  :Smile: 

----------

## subik

 *Maa01 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak nic nemeni? Udelej v /etc/env.d/ soubor 05locales (nebo jak je libo) a napis do nej
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hm, nic se nedelo. emergoval jsem nove emerge a funguje to. akorat to mam 02locales  :Smile: 

ted zase bojuju s cestinou v kde a s prehravanim videa. na suse jsem s prekompilovanym mplayerem nemel zadny problem, ale tady hold nejak nejde prehrat ani kratoucke porno  :Smile: 

ale to uz si vychytam sam.

----------

## fyzik

Rozjel jsem rsyncd portage na jedne masine na PASNETu, enjoy  :Smile: 

make.conf:

```

SYNC="rsync://mroz.r.amu.cz/gentoo-portage"

```

----------

## geranium

Snazim sa presadit myslienku vytvorenia oficialneho Slovenskeho a Ceskeho forumu. Podporte tuto myslienku na https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=114862. Pool je oficialny a po dostatocnom zaujme bude forum pridane medzi International Gentoo Users v hlavnom threade forumu.

----------

## petrjanda

no vida, uz i Cesi objevili toto forum   :Laughing:  Tak jek vam to jede lidi?

----------

## Robik

Nevite nekdo, jak snizit vykon proicesoru ? Mam notebook Acer Aspire a prehriva se mi tak, ze se vypne. Zkousel jsem do jadra (2.6.1) zakompilovat throttling, ale nepodarilo se mi to rozchodit (/proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling <not supported>)

Dik

----------

## Sesam

 *fyzik wrote:*   

> Ahoj 
> 
> tady taky spokojeny uzivavel distribuce gentoo 
> 
> mam dotaz - planujete nekdo udelani zrdcvadla pro gentoo linux?
> ...

 

FTP.SH.CVUT.CZ/MIRRORS/gentoo/

----------

## kalvin

Ahojky lidi!

Mam jen malinky problem s ceskymy znaky - nepotrebuji aby na mne vsechno mluvilo cesky, stejne je to vetsinou blbe prelozeny. Potrewbuji jen psat, vsechny znaky mi to pise, jen nemuzu udelat t,d,n s hackem, resp. hackova klavesa nefunguje. Nevite nekdo co s tim??? Jsem uz nak v koncich...

dik

kalvin

----------

## Patejl

Podporte vytvoreni  Slovensko-Ceskeho oficialneho forumu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=114862. Dik

----------

## Viky

Ahoj, Gentoo pouzivam asi pul roku a za tu dobu se mi v notysku nashromazdilo par otazek. Bohuzel neznam nikoho, kdo by mel cas se mi venovat, takze jsem rad, ze vzniklo tohle forum. Upozornuji ze jsem pokrocilejsi zacatecnik, tak se mi nesmejte  :Smile: 

1. Pri pouziti Gnome 2.4.x mi v XMMS a mplayeru (v nastaveni i u titulku)mi zlobi ceske fonty. Kdyz vsak pouzivam fluxbox, jsou v poradku. Jak to nastavim?

2. Kdyz si zkompiluji Sawfish (emerge sawfish), neobjevi se mi jeho volba v GDM.

3. Pokud jsem v Gnome a mam nastavenou jakekoliv jine rozpolozeni klavesnice nez to s nazvem Gnome universal (nebo nejak podobne, v ikone je to krychlicka s vice vlajkami   :Smile:  ), nemohu se prepnout do textoveho rezimu, klavesy proste nereaguji. Testovano s ceskou i anglickou klavesnici.

4. Opet Gnome, v nabidce Start here, polozka System settings je prazdna, drive v ni byly ruzne nastroje, vubec nevim kam se podely.

5. Jak mohu efektnivne editovat cesty k programum v Gnome start nabidce (takhle se to nejmenuje, ale me jiny vyraz nenapadnul   :Smile:  )

6. Kdyz si stahnu openoffice-bin, mam je v AJ a jeste nefunguji odkazy v Gnome nabidce. Mam Duron 700, takze kompilace temer nepripada v uvahu.

Poznamka na zaver: Nevite nekdo, jaky je rozdil mezi klasickymi OpenOffice a tou upravenou verzi od Ximainu.

Kdyz mi pomuzete, budu hrozne vdecny, diky.

----------

## vlado

Poznamka na zaver: Nevite nekdo, jaky je rozdil mezi klasickymi OpenOffice a tou upravenou verzi od Ximainu.

Verzia od Ximianu ma krajsie icony. A viacero bugfixov... niekde na ooo.ximian.org je vacsinou zoznam zmien (http://ooo.ximian.com/openoffice/NEWS ).

----------

## Viky

 *vlado wrote:*   

> Poznamka na zaver: Nevite nekdo, jaky je rozdil mezi klasickymi OpenOffice a tou upravenou verzi od Ximainu.
> 
> Verzia od Ximianu ma krajsie icony. A viacero bugfixov... niekde na ooo.ximian.org je vacsinou zoznam zmien (http://ooo.ximian.com/openoffice/NEWS ).

 

Vypada to pekne, nikde jsem se ale nedocetl, jestli je podporovana i cesina. Pouzivate tehle balik nekdo?

----------

## xkesh

 *kalvin wrote:*   

> jen nemuzu udelat t,d,n s hackem, resp. hackova klavesa nefunguje. Nevite nekdo co s tim??? Jsem 

 

Mrkni semhle: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=147101

----------

## Viky

Tak jsem se testil, ze mi nekdo pomuze s mym vypisem problemu, kdyz uz se jedna o zalozeni oficialniho fora a nic   :Sad: 

Mimochodem, ten navod na cestinu s EXPORTY nefunguje.

----------

## ruzickap

Zdravim.

Kdyby chtel nahodu nekdo zkusit "maly beta mirror" tak muzete na adrese:

rsync://hladnov.osu.cz

a

ftp://hladnov.osu.cz/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/

(synchronizace ftp kazdy den)

BY PetrR

----------

## eagle_cz

hele lidi to je trapny, ze nemame v cechach zadnej mirror..

musim svych 9 ovecek syncat z nemecka   :Confused: 

----------

## xkesh

 *Viky wrote:*   

> Mimochodem, ten navod na cestinu s EXPORTY nefunguje.

 

Zkus radsi napsat o co se pokousis a co to dela/nedela, protoze tenhle vykrik do tmy ti tezko pomuze. Navod fungoval nejmin ve dvou pripadech (i pro rectinu).

----------

## Viky

 *ruzickap wrote:*   

> Zdravim.
> 
> Pokud ma nekdo problemy s cestinou, tak zkuste toto reseni:
> 
> Vytvorte soubor /etc/env.d/01locales s obsahem 
> ...

 

Presne tohle jsem udelal a pri zadani env-update jsem obdzrel chybove hlaseni ze slovo export nejde pouzit. Udelal jsem tedy ten samy soubor bez exportu, env-update probehl bez problemu, ale Gnome pak na me mluvil jen anglicky   :Sad:  I kdyz jsem si v GDM zvolil cestinu. Po odmazani zase vsechno fungovalo.

Jinak sve problemy jsem popsal vyse a nikdo se k nim nevyjadril   :Sad: 

----------

## xkesh

Zkus dodat do /etc/profile na konec tuhle radku:

```
export LC_CTYPE="cs_CZ"
```

Hacky a carky by pak mely fungovat nezavisle na jazykovem prostredí, jen prepnutím klavenice - mozna je treba odhlásit se z Gnome a zase se prihlasit, Gnome nepouívám. K pocesteni KDE je treba mit nainstalovano kde-i18n (staci cesky balik pomoci parametru LINGUAS="cs"), pak staci jen prepnout jazyk a prostredi je ceske (az na tu klavesnici, viz vyse). Tak mozna pro Gnome neco podobneho.

----------

## Viky

 *xkesh wrote:*   

> Zkus dodat do /etc/profile na konec tuhle radku:
> 
> ```
> export LC_CTYPE="cs_CZ"
> ```
> ...

 

Jde o to, ze me cestina v Gnome funguje, v tom problem neni. Pouze XMMS a titulky v Mplayeru je nejak nechteji akceptovat. Ve Fluxboxu je vsechno v poradku a me to porad ne a ne jit. Skusim ten export hodit na konec a napisu, jak to dopadlo.

----------

## xkesh

http://gentoo.modry.cz/

zkuste se taky mrknout sem, treba tam casem neco vznikne  :Smile: 

----------

## PP

Snaím se nainstalovat si na své PC distribuci Gentoo. Jsem připojen k internetu prostřednictvím WiFi karty Z-Com XI-626, ta není při instalaci detekována. Podle manuálu k instalaci jsem se snail najít patřičný ovladač. Nael jsem modul prism2_pci.o a orinoco, o kterých předpokládám, e jsou ty "pravé" (alespoň pro instalaci jinak bych asi pouil hostap). Příkaz modprobe XXX se provedede, ale s WiFi kartou nemohu pomocí iwconfig nic dělat. 

Můe mně někdo prosím poradit, co dělám patně, či co mám dělat a nedělám? Předem moc díky za jakoukoliv radu.

----------

## Maa01

blby xka ... nechtel byste se nekdo pouzivajici radeon podelit o xorg.conf?

----------

## Maa01

pfff. tak uz nic  :Smile: 

----------

## fyzik

 *eagle_cz wrote:*   

> hele lidi to je trapny, ze nemame v cechach zadnej mirror..
> 
> musim svych 9 ovecek syncat z nemecka  

 

/etc/make.conf:

```

SYNC="rsync://mroz.r.amu.cz/gentoo-portage"

```

 :Cool: 

----------

## fyzik

 *Viky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jde o to, ze me cestina v Gnome funguje, v tom problem neni. Pouze XMMS a titulky v Mplayeru je nejak nechteji akceptovat. Ve Fluxboxu je vsechno v poradku a me to porad ne a ne jit. Skusim ten export hodit na konec a napisu, jak to dopadlo.

 

Tohle mi XMMS taky delalo, dokud jsem nenainstaloval nejaky fonty, myslim ze  media-fonts/corefonts ...

----------

## Wooff

Cau,

Chtel bych mit gentoo kompletne anglicke s anglickou klavesnici ktere zobrazuje cestinu, ale v okamziku kdy potrebuju neco napsat (at uz v konzoli nebo v gnome) tak abych stiskl (nejlepe) ALT+SHIFT a mel jsem ceskou klavesnici.

Zda se jednoduse ale nejak jsem se zasekl - rozchodil jsem vzdy cast ale nikdy ne vsechno dohromady. Poradne nevim jak co funguje a co co ovlivnuje tak jsem zkoncil u rozbordelarenyho systemu a jsem rad ze jsem vsechno vypnul a vratil zpet a mam to funkcni anglicke. 

Nemate nekdo HOW-TO (nejlepe step-by-step) navod jak to provest? pro 2.6.7 a gnome a conzolu. 

Myslim, ze by to ocenilo vic lidi (pripadne doplnit o nastaveni LANG...) ((-:

Preji krasny den ((-: a dik

W

PS: prosel jsem zkrs: gentoo localization guide, Czech lokalizacni navod (nekdy pro kernel 1.4 ale i tak je tam dost zajimavejch veci), forums (gentoo, abclinux, ...), experimenty, ... asi jsem nekde udelal nejakou blbost ale proste uz nevim

68ba je p593t9 594n9 30f }}/>

----------

## CyberMage

Snazim se nainstalit gentoo stale mi to nejde. Podarilo se nekomu rozjet gentoo pres ADSL ?

P.S. :

Hlasi se dalsi spojenec gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Ku8aZ

 *subik wrote:*   

> vitezstvi zdar.
> 
> tak jsem si nainstaloval (na doporuceni larryho, pochopitelne) gentoo a mam problem jen s nasledujicim:
> 
> jak gentoo pracuje s promennymi prostredi? v /etc/env.d/* zkousim nastavovat promenne a i pres env-update to vypada, ze se nic nemeni - jde mi o to, ze potrebuju zmenit LC_* z POSIX na neco ceskeho

 

a davate samozrejme po env-update i prikaz bash$ source /etc/profile  :Very Happy: 

Jinak na predchozi dotaz kdo jede na jadre 2.6, odpovidam: JA  :Very Happy:  (2.6.7-12 a 2.6.8-r3) a nemuzu si stezovat...nevim jak by s mym notem sedelo 2.4.x :-s Jedna se o Premio 6010N, pokud mate nekdo nejake zkusenosti nebo problemy, jsem k dispozici  :Smile: 

----------

## Ku8aZ

 *Viky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Pri pouziti Gnome 2.4.x mi v XMMS a mplayeru (v nastaveni i u titulku)mi zlobi ceske fonty. Kdyz vsak pouzivam fluxbox, jsou v poradku. Jak to nastavim?
> 
> 

 

To mi dela taky, Pry staci stahnout a v XMMS nastavit nejake dobre fonty, ale protoze pouziva GTK+-1.2.x, neni to zadna sranda  :Sad:  Neresim to, diakritiku v pisnickach (nazvy i tagy) uz davno nepouzivam a proklinam lidi, co jo  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Kdyz si zkompiluji Sawfish (emerge sawfish), neobjevi se mi jeho volba v GDM.
> 
> 

 

Zkusil jsi pridat spousteci session soubor do /etc/X11/Sessions?? Melo by to pomoct. Nebo alespon odkomentovat v gdm.conf nastaveni k cestam, kde hledat ruzne Sessions.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Opet Gnome, v nabidce Start here, polozka System settings je prazdna, drive v ni byly ruzne nastroje, vubec nevim kam se podely.
> 
> 

 

Ja ji mel prazdnou od zacatku  :Sad:  Myslim, ze se tam neco objevilo po nainstalovani control-tools (nebo tak nejak, je to masked).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Jak mohu efektnivne editovat cesty k programum v Gnome start nabidce (takhle se to nejmenuje, ale me jiny vyraz nenapadnul   )
> 
> 

 

Jeden z duvodu, proc jsem z Gnome presel na KDE (predtim byl prechod opacny  :Smile: ) Tohle je proste reseno uplne stupidne, nepamatuje se nastaveni, musi se vsechno vytvaret rucne, neni zadny automatizovany nastroj, ktery zjistuje nove programy a nabizi je do hlavni nabidky a navic, aby se aktualizovala, muzel jsem restartovat Gnome  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 6. Kdyz si stahnu openoffice-bin, mam je v AJ a jeste nefunguji odkazy v Gnome nabidce. Mam Duron 700, takze kompilace temer nepripada v uvahu.
> 
> 

 

Pochybuju, ze nejaky typek v U.S.A., ktery tenhle balik kompiloval, ho bude kompilovat s podporou cestiny  :Smile:  Jedine zkompilovat na jinem stroji a pak to emergnout jako binary. Odkazy v Gnome nabidce pravdepodobne nefunguji proto, ze se OOo instaluje do /opt a musi se ta cesta pridat do PATH (instalator provadi automaticky, navic dela i linky)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Poznamka na zaver: Nevite nekdo, jaky je rozdil mezi klasickymi OpenOffice a tou upravenou verzi od Ximainu.
> 
> 

 

Nevim, ale docela by me to zajimalo, premyslim o jeho kompilaci, tak at na tom neprodelam  :Smile: 

----------

## killer

Preji dobry den,

Jsem novacek, a rad bych docilil pokud mozno kompletni pocesteni meho Gentoo stroje. Precetl jsem si ceske forum, snazil jsem se podle nej postupovat, ale bohuzel jsem nedocili kyzeneho efektu. Omlouvam se vsem, kteri preferuji anglictinu, nemam nic proti tomu. Moje otazky zni:

Jak docilim ceskych polozek v menu a pocesteni toho co je v gnome pocestene ?

Je treba kompilovat cele GNOME znovu abych mohl pouzivat ceske prostredi ?

Nebo staci jen nastavit neco v promennych systemu a GNOME se spusti v cestine ?

Postupoval jsem nasledujicim zpusobem:

Vytvoril jsem si soubor etc/env.d/02locales. Obsah:

LANGUAGE="cz"

LC_ALL="cs_CZ"

LINGUAS="cs"

LANG="cs_CZ"

Pridal jsem do /etc/make.conf nasledujici polozky:

USE="nls"

LINGUAS="cs"

cely soubor vypada takto:

CFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-kde -arts alsa X acpi avi cdr cups dga directfb divx4linux nls dvd exif fbcon foomaticdb ftp gnome gphoto2 imap msn pcmcia pda samba usb wavelan xine xmms xosd xvid"

LINGUAS="cs"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

ALSA_CARDS="snd-intel8x0

Jako posledni radku do /etc/profile jsem pridal:

export LC_CTYPE="cs_CZ"

Nasledne jsem provedl:

env-update

source /etc/profile

emerge sync

emerge --emptytree world

nicmene ani po prekompilovani celeho systemu nevidim mimo ceskych znaku v konzoli, datumu a casu v gnome cesky absolutne nic, stale vidim Applications, Actions.. a pod.

Jedine co mne napada pro pomoc s resenim tohoto problemu:

# emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51-r2 (default-x86-2004.2, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache distlocks sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups dga directfb divx4linux dvd encode esd exif f77 fbcon foomaticdb ftp gdbm gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 imap imlib jpeg libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mozilla mpeg msn ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcmcia pda pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline samba sdl slang spell ssl svga tcpd truetype usb wavelan x86 xine xml2 xmms xosd xv xvid zlib video_cards_i810 linguas_cs"

#locale

LANG=cs_CZ

LC_CTYPE="cs_CZ"

LC_NUMERIC="cs_CZ"

LC_TIME="cs_CZ"

LC_COLLATE="cs_CZ"

LC_MONETARY="cs_CZ"

LC_MESSAGES="cs_CZ"

LC_PAPER="cs_CZ"

LC_NAME="cs_CZ"

LC_ADDRESS="cs_CZ"

LC_TELEPHONE="cs_CZ"

LC_MEASUREMENT="cs_CZ"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="cs_CZ"

LC_ALL=cs_CZ

Diky predem za jakoukoliv pomoc !!!

----------

## Mikos

killer: No nevim jak je to v GNome, ale me vzdycky s kazdou aplikaci/wm/desktopem fungovalo kdyz sem mel v /etc/profile (pripadne v nejakem souboru v /etc/env.d) radky:

```
export LC_CTYPE="cs_CZ.ISO-8859-2"

export LANG="cs_CZ.ISO-8859-2"
```

LC_ALL bych nenastavoval, nekde sem slysel ze to muze zpusobovat nejake problemy - LANG a LC_CTYPE je plne dostacujici. Nicmene jako chybu proc ti to nefunguje bych videl, ze tam nemas stanovenou znakovou sadu.

Jako locale muzes nastavit bud cs_CZ nebo cs_CZ.utf8 (alespon soudim dle vypisu locale -a) a jako znakovou sadu ISO-8859-2 nebo UTF-8 (pripadne i CP1250, ale to by bylo do nebe volajici rouhani a asi i problem s dostupnymi fonty v konzoli  :Wink: ). Jak to ma spravne vypadat pokud bys chtel pouzivat unicode (tedy UTF- :Cool:  si jistej nejsem (jestli cs_CZ.utf8, cs_CZ.UTF-8 nebo cs_CZ.utf8.UTF- :Cool: , ale s ISO-8859-2 mi to funguje nadherne tak jak sem psal  :Wink: 

----------

## Mikos

Ku8aZ: Ximiani verze OpenOffice obsahuje spoustu vylepseni... nicmene jedine na ktere si ted vzpomenu je integrace s GNome nebo KDE (v pripade pouziti USE="kde" to nainstaluje openoffice opatchovanou tak ze ma krasne KDEckovske (Qt) graficke rozhrani, ne to hnusny GUI ktery openoffice maji normalne... jak je to v pripade USE="gnome" si jisty nejsem, GNome nepouzivam, ale vsadil bych se ze to bude obdobne - tedy pekne GTK2 rozhrani misto toho OO humusu)

----------

## Athosino

www.gentoo.czweb.org/forum

----------

## killer

Ahoj vsichni !

Diky za radu !!!  :Very Happy:  Zkusim to zitra. Asi to LC_ALL vadit bude, nebot mi nejde cesky emergnout openoffice ani Firefox cesky.. zkouseno:

```
 export LANGUAGE="CZECH" emerge openoffice

```

take

```
 export LANGUAGE="42" emerge openoffice

```

nepomaha... s Firebirdem uz jsem ani neexperimentoval...

Mimochodem ten minuly problem byl nastaveni locales. Melo to byt

```
 LANGUAGE="cs"

```

pricemz ja mel nastaveno "cz" ... snadno se to prekoukne...

Diky !

----------

## jkt

 *Athosino wrote:*   

> www.gentoo.czweb.org/forum

 

myslim, ze dokud na nich bude napsano "Gentoo je Linuxová distribúcia s mnoho monosťami, avak s jednou veľkou nevýhodou - nemá intalačný program.", je to k nicemu...

----------

## Mr.Neutron

Caues lidi,

hlasim se do "klubu"  :Laughing:  Mam par dotazu... Mam ntb Umax VisionBook 835CX (Centrino) a at delam co delam, nemuzu rozchodit modem (pres KPPP)... Pak bych rad radu, kde sezenu nejake info o tom, jak rozchodit wifi (integrovana, samo:). Jediny a dost velky problem co mam s gentoo je ten, ze vetrak vetra i kdyz evidentne nemusi (resp. pod WXP se vetrak nespusti nekdy ani po hodine prace, pod Linuxem svisti skorem porad:?   Ale uz sem se smiril s tim, ze se s tim budu muset smirit:x 

Diky. Zatim cus

----------

## jkt

 *Mr.Neutron wrote:*   

> Caues lidi,
> 
> hlasim se do "klubu"  Mam par dotazu... Mam ntb Umax VisionBook 835CX (Centrino) a at delam co delam, nemuzu rozchodit modem (pres KPPP)

 

vis o nekom, kdo ho rozchodil? zkus treba linux-laptop.org...

 *Quote:*   

> ... Pak bych rad radu, kde sezenu nejake info o tom, jak rozchodit wifi (integrovana, samo:).

 

balicky ipw2100, resp. ipw2200, podle toho, jestli to je ieee 802.11b nebo g.

 *Quote:*   

> Jediny a dost velky problem co mam s gentoo je ten, ze vetrak vetra i kdyz evidentne nemusi (resp. pod WXP se vetrak nespusti nekdy ani po hodine prace, pod Linuxem svisti skorem porad:?   Ale uz sem se smiril s tim, ze se s tim budu muset smirit:x 

 

problemy s ACPI?

----------

## Mr.Neutron

Prave ze bohuzel vim o nekom kdo to nerozchodil... O tom KPPP sem precetl snad vsechno co se na webu da najit a ne a ne to rozchodit... :Sad:  ted snad budu mit trochu vic casu, ale sem z toho uz trochu na nervy, vzhledem k tomu, ze doma mam stale jeste (snad uz ne dlouho) modem..  Kdyz mam B i G, mam si nahodit oba? S tim chladicem je to jako kdyby neumel "mezihodnotu" chlazeni. Bud full vykon, nebo nic.. (taky vim o nekom, kdo je na tom stejne)

----------

## jkt

 *Mr.Neutron wrote:*   

> Kdyz mam B i G, mam si nahodit oba?

 

ne, jenom ipw2200

----------

## Mr.Neutron

Caues. Diky za rady.. Vidim, ze to tu preci jen neni tak mrtvy, jak by se mohlo na prvni pohled  zdat... Zatim diky.. Pocitam, ze se jeste ozvu... :Shocked: 

----------

## jkt

Teda tady jsem o tom asi jeste nespamoval  :Smile: .

Delame cesky preklad Handbooku, viz Bugzilla, konverze do HTML, hezkej uvod, prehled toho co je.

Pokud byste se nekdo chtel pripojit, smele do toho, ale prosim nejdruv mi reknete, co chcete delat.

----------

## petrjanda

 *jkt wrote:*   

> Teda tady jsem o tom asi jeste nespamoval .
> 
> Delame cesky preklad Handbooku, viz Bugzilla, konverze do HTML, hezkej uvod, prehled toho co je.
> 
> Pokud byste se nekdo chtel pripojit, smele do toho, ale prosim nejdruv mi reknete, co chcete delat.

 

Zda se mi ze ty preklady ktere tam mas, tak jsou prilis "sekane", asi tim ze jsou slovo-za-slovem z anglictiny. Pomohl bych, ale uz jsem za ty leta zapomenel vetsinu cesky gramatiky, a jediny co si nejak pamatuju je hantec  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jkt

 *petrjanda wrote:*   

> Zda se mi ze ty preklady ktere tam mas, tak jsou prilis "sekane", asi tim ze jsou slovo-za-slovem z anglictiny. Pomohl bych, ale uz jsem za ty leta zapomenel vetsinu cesky gramatiky, a jediny co si nejak pamatuju je hantec 

 

Jo, to je pravda, snazim se to pomalu zkulturnovat. Neni to jednoduchy, protoze mam fixni ideu, ze preklad ma co nejvic odpovidat...

----------

## jkt

Mozna by vas mohlo zajimat, ze uz muzete nainstalovat Gentoo na x86 s pouzitim site i bez znalosti anglictiny  :Wink: 

----------

## majork

chcel by som sa vas popytat na vas nazor.No som zaciatocnik v oblasti Linuxu,a rad by som si dal nejaku distribuciu,mna najviac osobne zaujal Gentoo,a chcem vediet ze ci by som bol schopny ho nainstalovat a prejst tymi zaciatkami v Gentoo.

----------

## jkt

 *majork wrote:*   

> chcel by som sa vas popytat na vas nazor.No som zaciatocnik v oblasti Linuxu,a rad by som si dal nejaku distribuciu,mna najviac osobne zaujal Gentoo,a chcem vediet ze ci by som bol schopny ho nainstalovat a prejst tymi zaciatkami v Gentoo.

 

Uz jsi nekdy s linuxem/unixem delal? Pokud ne, vrele doporucuju nejakou knizku, ktera ti vysvetli uplny zaklady typu prace se shellem, system souboru,...

Pokud se ptas jenom na to, jestli ho podle handbooku zvladnes nainstalovat, tak velmi pravdepodobne ano.

----------

## majork

no mal som predtym Mandrake 10.0,vela som v nom nerobil ale aj napriek tomu mozem povedat ze linux nie je pre mna uplna novinka

----------

## jkt

 *majork wrote:*   

> no mal som predtym Mandrake 10.0,vela som v nom nerobil ale aj napriek tomu mozem povedat ze linux nie je pre mna uplna novinka

 

pokud neomdlis z toho, ze to to napise "cdimage ~ #" a umis veci typu namountovat disk, tak to snad zvladnes.

----------

## majork

2jkt

sice zatial moc neviem o com hovoris ale este predtym ako by som to vyskusal si chcem precitat nejake prirucky o gentoo a pod. ak viete o nejakych dobrych veciach co by sa oplatilo precitat tak dajte vediet

----------

## jkt

 *majork wrote:*   

> sice zatial moc neviem o com hovoris

 

rikam, ze pokud nebudes mit strach z toho, ze Install CD ti nespusti klikatko, ale jenom shell,...

 *Quote:*   

> ale este predtym ako by som to vyskusal si chcem precitat nejake prirucky o gentoo a pod. ak viete o nejakych dobrych veciach co by sa oplatilo precitat tak dajte vediet

 

Gentoo Handbook v jazyce ceskem  :Cool: 

----------

## majork

a nevie este niekto nahodou nejaky mirror na DVD iso?

----------

## jkt

 *majork wrote:*   

> a nevie este niekto nahodou nejaky mirror na DVD iso?

 

prej na bittorentu...

----------

## majork

a nejake ftp by sa nenaslo? lebo z torentu mi to stahuje dost pomaly,ak niekto vie tak nech da vediet

----------

## CZaukyBoy117

[CZ] Tak mì si zapoèítejte asi tak za 7 hod. Zrovna mi jede emerge. Jinak: Èeské forum bych pøijal s nadením, typicky èeská HOWTO (locales atd.) té, ale pøekládání handbookù, které pochopí i zaèáteèník (s Linuxem i angliètinou) je plýtvání. 

Gentoo, emerge, OpenSSH, scp, error 117 etc. RULEZ.  :Smile:  

----------

## loser16

potøebuju poradit jak nastawit defaultní rozliení monitoru na 1024x768 kdy v ovládacím menu mám v monostech obrazovky jen monosti 640x480 a nebo 320x240 na 256 barvách !

po malé úpravì xorg.config u mì jaxi ani nejde stustit startx nebo startkde a píe nìco jako fatal error¨..

pouívám gentoo pro AMD 64

----------

## mika_

zdravim vo spolok, nuz som dalsi gentoo user, snad sa este mestim  :Smile: 

----------

## tatka_smoula

Cau gentoo komunito. Fora sleduju uz neakej ten patek ale zageristroval sem se az ted. Vsichni tady rikate spokojenost, ja sem taky spokojenej az na zvukarnu. Mam kernel 2.4.30 a 4.1 zvukarnu Sound Blaster Live Value (nebo 1024, uz nevim). Zatim pouzivam alsu jako modul, ale casto mi xmms atd. pise segfault (nejde to, pak s tim neco udelam (uz nevim co) a pak to zas par tejdnu de). Zajma me teda ten emu10k1 driver. Co to vlastne je? V cem je to lepsi?

Dik za help

Sem docela n00b  :Shocked: , takze budte pls schovivavi  :Smile: 

----------

## tatka_smoula

A jeste jeden takovej n00bskej dotaz:

Nevi nekdo, jak se zprovozni hardwarovy mixovani? (kdyz je spusteny xmms a do toho se pusti play, tak mi xmms zesegfaultuje)

----------

## tatka_smoula

 *tatka_smoula wrote:*   

> A jeste jeden takovej n00bskej dotaz:
> 
> Nevi nekdo, jak se zprovozni hardwarovy mixovani? (kdyz je spusteny xmms a do toho se pusti play, tak mi xmms zesegfaultuje)

 

tak nic, tak sem si to mixovani uz spravil... stacilo zapnout /etc/init.d/aumix

ale to xmms mi furt obcas (zvlast kdyz preskocim na dalsi pisnicku) segfaultuje...

----------

## coRpTitan

Hláím dalího Gentoo USERA  :Razz: 

----------

## Mr.Neutron

Ahoj lidi. 

Snazim se nahodit na serveru ssh. Nejdriv mi nesel portage na ssh, protoze ho blokoval openssh. Tak sem dal

```
# emerge --unmerge -C openssh
```

Pak 

```
# emerge ssh
```

Portage bez problemu, ale nejde mi spustit pres /etc/init.d/sshd start mi to nahlasi  *Quote:*   

> unknown option -t

 

A jako proces ho nikde nevidim  :Sad: 

Nejaka rada? DIky moc

----------

## jkt

 *Mr.Neutron wrote:*   

> Ahoj lidi. 
> 
> Snazim se nahodit na serveru ssh. Nejdriv mi nesel portage na ssh, protoze ho blokoval openssh. Tak sem dal
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A proc tam prosimte nenechas openssh???

----------

## Mr.Neutron

 *jkt wrote:*   

> A proc tam prosimte nenechas openssh???

 

Pac tomu zatim h**no rozumim a nikde nemuzu najit reseni problemu.   :Embarassed:  Tak sem zkusil ssh... Pichnes mi? Jsem predevsim Linux n00b a server nam delal kamos a vzhledem k tomu, ze nechci porad behat k poci a do serverovny, chci rozbehat ssh. Tot vse.

Btw ted mi to hazi neco jako 

```
Couldnot load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key a ...._dsa_key

Disabling protocol version 2.

sshd:no host keys available
```

----------

## jkt

 *Mr.Neutron wrote:*   

>  *jkt wrote:*   A proc tam prosimte nenechas openssh??? 
> 
> Pac tomu zatim h**no rozumim a nikde nemuzu najit reseni problemu.   Tak sem zkusil ssh... Pichnes mi? Jsem predevsim Linux n00b a server nam delal kamos a vzhledem k tomu, ze nechci porad behat k poci a do serverovny, chci rozbehat ssh. Tot vse.

 

Precti si Handbook a pak se treba podivej na rozdil v popisech balicku net-misc/ssh a net-misc/openssh.

----------

## Mr.Neutron

 *jkt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Precti si Handbook a pak se treba podivej na rozdil v popisech balicku net-misc/ssh a net-misc/openssh.

 

Diky. PS:

Btw ted mi to hazi neco jako 

```
Couldnot load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key a ...._dsa_key

Disabling protocol version 2.

sshd:no host keys available
```

----------

## Mr.Neutron

 *Mr.Neutron wrote:*   

>  *jkt wrote:*   
> 
> Precti si Handbook a pak se treba podivej na rozdil v popisech balicku net-misc/ssh a net-misc/openssh. 
> 
> Diky. PS:
> ...

 

Btw uz mi to nejakej ten patek fachci...    :Idea:   ... 

Ted by me zajimalo, jestli jste se nekdo setkali s hlaskou Thunderbirdu který pri pokusu o odeslani mejlu pres smtp server hlasi: 

```
ifrované spojení nemohlo být navázáno, protoe certifikát, který "IP adresa serveru" pøedloil, je neplatný nebo poruený. Kód chyby: -8182. 
```

Snazime se rozbehat mail server pouzivajici:

fetchmail, procmail, courier-imap, postfix, cyrus-sasl, squirrelmail, bogofilter, spamassassin a openssl...

Mozna bych mel podotknout, ze prijem posty funguje ok...

cast /etc/postfix/main.cf :

```
smtpd_use_tls=yes 

smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes 

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.key 

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.crt 

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/ssl/postfix/server.pem 

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3 

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes 

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s 

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom 
```

----------

## Wooff

Caucau,

snazim se nainstalovat Lingea lexicon ale nejak mi to nejde. nedelaj jste to uz nekdo? Lexicon z CD normalne bezi ale ./setup script pada ))-:

```

# ./setup

Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

Neoprávnìný pøístup do pamìti (SIGSEGV)

```

pote co kliknu na install - tak to spadne. to ze se to nema rado s UTF8 me tolik netrapi (jde to spustit s LANG=cs_CZ), ale ze to proste spadne je blby ((-:

W

----------

## cz_mara

Cau vsem Gentoo userum,

neni to tak davno co jsem naistaloval gentoo a da se rict ze jsem se hromadou veci prokousal celkem uspesne nekdy s vetsim nekdy s mensim usilim ale ted se snazim nahodit na Xkach nVidiaGLX a nejak se stim nemuzu poprat at delam co delam

strucnej vypis /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Found 1 PCI NVIDIA devices

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using HW cursor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Video key set to default value of 0x83e

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xDC000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

nevim co s tim precetl jsem co se dalo ale nejak moc moudrej z toho nejsem

----------

## Wooff

cau, tak tohle je klasika ((-: kterou proli snad vichni.

je to tu nvidia problemy uplne zahlceno a myslim, e by se klidneì uivilo speciální forum ((-: 

základ:

po pøekompilování zdrojákù pøekompilovat nvivia-kernel

nahrát modul nvidia (modprobe nvidia, nebo /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6)

Pokud tohle probìhne úspìnì? (zkust to lsmod)

mùe zkusit v xorg.conf dát driver "nvidia"

startx a uvidí a kdy ne tak z logu musí hledat ve forech ... 

W

PS: ten tvùj log mi pøíjde spí jako problém s nvidií ne s GLX

----------

## cz_mara

urcite to bude problem s nvidia rika to i ten poslednich par radku logu ale nejak porad v tomporad tapu no asi budu muset ozelet schopnosti me nvidie.

----------

## Wooff

to je jednoduchý... hledej - tohle u opravdu øeilo asi milion lidi - a uspìnì.

W

PS: a co ti vypíou ty pøíkazy co jsem psal? má to alespoò naloadovaný?

----------

## cz_mara

modprob nvida probehne pohoda 

lsmod ukaze 

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               3465372  0

no jinak sem hledal zkousel vsechno mozny, ruzny moznosti Options kde sem co nasel ale porad nic.

uz to hledam druhej den a nejak porad nic- budu zkouset dal.

----------

## dekon

Zdravim,

muzete si pripsat dalsiho usera z CR   :Smile: 

 *cz_mara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no jinak sem hledal zkousel vsechno mozny, ruzny moznosti Options kde sem co nasel ale porad nic.
> 
> uz to hledam druhej den a nejak porad nic- budu zkouset dal.

 

Dobry je si precist    :Arrow:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/cs/nvidia-guide.xml je to zaklad  :Wink: 

btw: Podaril se vam nekomu nahodit GimpShop ?

Bude to zas nejaka volovina, ale ja to nemuzu rozjet  :Sad: .

Nasledoval jsem instrukce  zde, ale kdyz pustim gimp, mam porad ten "stary".

----------

## cz_mara

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/cs/nvidia-guide.xml

tak tohle jsem si prosel nekolikrat a porad nic dokonce jsem uz zkousel i pouzit genkernel jestli nemam chybu nekde jinde ale stejne nic proste nic....chtel jsem zkusit naiistalovat co nejstarsi ovladace ale bohuzel se ani to nepodarilo

----------

## dekon

Nekdy se stane ze gentoo-sources neni kompatibilni s nvidia ovladaci a jsou potreba ruzne upravy (prohledej forum).

EDIT: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-416396-highlight-nvidia.html

----------

## cz_mara

no ja nevim co delam spatne ale proste nejede. porad to stejny....vubec tomu nerozumim

----------

## cz_mara

zkusil jsem uz fakt skoro vsechno co jsem kde nasel a co me napadlo. Flasku dobryho piti tomu kdo to rozlouskne  :Very Happy: 

uz jsem z toho zoufalej.  :Sad: 

----------

## dekon

No nevim jak ostatni, ale ja vestit neumim ....

Takze jsem hod jaky mas jadro, verzi ovladace, log xserveru, vystup dmesg a uvidime co se da delat  :Wink: 

----------

## cz_mara

jadro: linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 

nvidia-kernel: 1.0.6629-r4

dmesg:

BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000017ff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017ff0000 - 0000000017ff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000017ff3000 - 0000000018000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

383MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 98288

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 94192 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AWARD                                 ) @ 0x000f7a30

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x17ff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x17ff3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 18000000:e7ff0000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb3 udev

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01342000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 900.139 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 382776k/393152k available (3044k kernel code, 9824k reserved, 853k data, 236k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1802.36 BogoMIPS (lpj=3604724)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0800 (from 0e20)

CPU0: AMD Duron(tm) processor stepping 01

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs...softlockup thread 0 started up.

 it is

Freeing initrd memory: 1658k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb350, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region 6000-607f claimed by vt82c868 HW-mon

PCI quirk: region 5000-500f claimed by vt82c868 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C01

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C02

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0200

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0B00

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0400

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0F13

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0303

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: the driver 'system' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:00' and the driver 'system'

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:01' and the driver 'system'

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dc000000-ddffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-d7ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

PCI: Disabling Via external APIC routing

vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV15 Board, Chip Rev A0 (OEM: NVidia)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xd8880000, using 7500k, total 65536k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

pnp: the driver 'i8042 kbd' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:0b' and the driver 'i8042 kbd'

pnp: the driver 'i8042 aux' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:0a' and the driver 'i8042 aux'

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

pnp: the driver 'serial' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:07' and the driver 'serial'

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:08' and the driver 'serial'

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport_pc: VIA 686A/8231 detected

parport_pc: probing current configuration

parport_pc: Current parallel port base: 0x378

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,EPP]

parport_pc: VIA parallel port: io=0x378, irq=7

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

v2.3 : Micro Memory(tm) PCI memory board block driver

MM: desc_per_page = 128

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:07.1, from 255 to 0

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:07.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xc000-0xc007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xc008-0xc00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: GenPS/2 Genius Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

hda: WDC WD800JB-00FMA0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST310215A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: SONY CD-ROM CDU5221, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: LITE-ON LTR-52327S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

pnp: the driver 'ide' has been registered

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 19541088 sectors (10005 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19386/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes not supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 6

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc1 (Mon Sep 12 08:13:09 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.2[C] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: irq 11, io mem 0xdf001000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0a.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 0.95, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 11, io base 0x0000c400

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 11, io base 0x0000c800

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0a.0, from 9 to 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0a.0: irq 10, io base 0x0000dc00

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.1[B] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0a.1: irq 5, io base 0x0000e000

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

libata version 1.12 loaded.

ReiserFS: hdb3: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdb3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

  Vendor: ST316002  Model: 3A                Rev:  0 0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

Adding 787176k swap on /dev/hdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:787176k

EXT3 FS on hdb3, internal journal

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

agpgart: Detected VIA Twister-K/KT133x/KM133 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd8000000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.5[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.5 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:00:0c.0: 3Com PCI 3c905B Cyclone 100baseTx at 0xe400. Vers LK1.1.19

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

input: PC Speaker

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

NET: Registered protocol family 10

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c0487ac0(lo)

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

hdb: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: dma_intr: error=0x84 { DriveStatusError BadCRC }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

----------

## cz_mara

jo jinak pouzivam genkernel -ale to je asi tak tyden - zkousel sel sem to kvuli to nVidii

----------

## cz_mara

jeste Xorg log

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux oplmlewandowski 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 #2 Wed Dec 7 19:37:46 CET 2005 i686

Build Date: 25 November 2005

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 19 22:09:57 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Geforce2 Ti"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0305 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8305 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1106,0000 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1a class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 1a class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 0000,0000 rev 40 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:5: chip 1106,3058 card 11d4,5348 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 50 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 50 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:2: chip 1106,3104 card 0925,1234 rev 51 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10b7,9055 card 10b7,9055 rev 30 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0151 card 1462,3601 rev a4 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xdc000000 - 0xddffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV15DDR [GeForce2 Ti] rev 164, Mem @ 0xdc000000/24, 0xd0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd8000000 from 0xdbffffff to 0xd7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xdf000000 - 0xdf00007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdf001000 - 0xdf0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[3] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xdf000000 - 0xdf00007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdf001000 - 0xdf0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[3] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdf000000 - 0xdf00007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdf001000 - 0xdf0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Found 1 PCI NVIDIA devices

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdf000000 - 0xdf00007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdf001000 - 0xdf0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdf000000 - 0xdf00007f (0x80) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdf001000 - 0xdf0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[11] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[12] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e47f (0x80) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d403 (0x4) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d003 (0x4) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c00f (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[25] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using HW cursor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Video key set to default value of 0x83e

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xDC000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

	 at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using HW cursor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Video key set to default value of 0x83e

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xDC000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

----------

## dekon

Sakra, ty ses teda post hunter   :Rolling Eyes: 

To si nemohl dat vsechno do jednoho prispevku ?

Priste k vkladani kodu pouzij tag code lip se to cte ....

Vsim jsem si ze to to hlasi nejake potize s prerusenim, to me delalo taky, pak jsem nemoch pouzit ovladac od nvidia a nesel mi ani zvuk.

Zkus pri bootovani jadru predat parametr acpi=off nebo mozna noacpi.

Jestli mas LILO staci, kdyz vyberes obraz jadra kterej chces bootovat das mezernik a za to napises acpi=off.

Jak to ma GRUB nevim, v zivote jsem ho nepouzival .... 

poripade posli jeste vypis 

```
ls -l /dev/nvidia*
```

at vime jestli se ti vubec vytvorili soubory zarizeni nutne k akceleraci (u nekterych jader problem).

U me vypis vypada tahle:

ls -l /dev/nvidia*

```

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   0 Dec 26 14:57 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195, 255 Dec 26 14:57 /dev/nvidiactl

```

EDIT: To tvoje jadro je docela novy, nevim jestli je nejlepsi napad tam cpat nvidia-kernel 1.0.6629-r4, zkus pouzit ovladace oznacene ~x86.

Jinak kdyby zadnej s tech tipu co jsem tu poslal nepomoch, prohledej forum, je tady toho o nvidia dost, urcite najdes reseni.

----------

## cz_mara

takze zarizeni tam je sice nevim proc tolik ale je tam 

no mam zrovna grub ale nejak to zkusim spachat ale ted na to nemam cas...az podvecer

```
crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   0 Dec 28 21:03 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   1 Dec 28 21:03 /dev/nvidia1

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   2 Dec 28 21:03 /dev/nvidia2

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   3 Dec 28 21:03 /dev/nvidia3

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   4 Dec 28 21:03 /dev/nvidia4

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   5 Dec 28 21:03 /dev/nvidia5

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   6 Dec 28 21:03 /dev/nvidia6

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   7 Dec 28 21:03 /dev/nvidia7

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195, 255 Dec 28 21:03 /dev/nvidiactl
```

----------

## dekon

Popripade se zkus podivat sem   :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-394817.html

----------

## cz_mara

stim ovladacem sem to moc nepochopil....co mam presne udelat

----------

## dekon

do /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```

=media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676 ~x86

=media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r1 ~x86

```

Tim budes mit povolenou instalaci "testovacich" nvidia ovladacu.

Vrele doporucuju projit ten odkaz co jsem ti daval vyse, ten by mel pomoct.

----------

## cz_mara

kdyz pouziju tyto ovladace 

```
nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676

nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r1
```

tak me modprobe nvidia rekne

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r5/video/nvidia.ko): No such device
```

 :Confused: 

----------

## cz_mara

jo tak to bylo jen jadrem ktery sem se pokusil aktualizovat.

a mam novou hlasku u tech novejsich ovladacu

```

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-7676  Fri Jul 29 13:01:02 PDT 2005

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) The NVIDIA GeForce2 Ti GPU installed in this system is

(WW)      supported through the NVIDIA Legacy drivers. Please visit

(WW)      http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for more

(WW)      information.  The 1.0-7676 NVIDIA driver will ignore this

(WW)      GPU.  Continuing probe...

(EE) No devices detected
```

----------

## dekon

Tahle tvoje nova hlaska rika, ze ovladac 7676 uz nepodporuje Ge Force 2 Ti a ze tenhle chip bude dal podporovan nejakym legacy driverem.

----------

## cz_mara

no nejak tak sem si to taky vylozil....  :Smile: 

a tak sem pokracoval starsi radou ovlacu najednou buch a zniceho nic se to rozjelo

az tomu sam neverim

takze problem je vyresen uzavren

takze diky vsem za rady....

----------

## dekon

Jaka verze ovladacu ti nakonec pomohla ?

----------

## cz_mara

nakonec se to povedlo 7174 a s mensim figlem s toho odkazu co je o kousek vis.

takze pohoda - ted se pokusim zbavit genkernelu jen se me nejak rozjely zvuky ktere pred tim nefungovaly

----------

## Joudy

Hlásím dal¹ího spokojeného èeského u¾ivatele Gentoo. U¾ si s Linuxem hraju nìjakou dobu, ale teï jsem si dal oficiální pøedsevzetí ¾e zùstanu a jak na Nový rok, tak po celý rok   :Smile: 

----------

## cz_mara

Cau lidi! tak nVidia uz slape ale nektere aplikace nejdou proste naistalovat napr. Wormux hlasi 

```

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for XOpenDisplay in -lX11... yes

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for libxml++... yes

checking for clanGL-0.7... no

configure: error: *** ClanLib GL module version 0.7 not found!

!!! ERROR: games-strategy/wormux-0.5.1 failed.

!!! Function egamesconf, Line 64, Exitcode 1

```

no a to jsem clanlib zkousel preinstalovat ale ClanLib GL se nechce naistalovat nevim proc

```

Calculating dependencies ...done! >>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-games/clanlib-0.7.8-r1 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) clanlib-0.6.5-r3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) clanlib-0.7.8-r1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/clanlib-0.6.5-DirectFB-update.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.7.8-install-opengl-wrap.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/0.7.8-port.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/clanlib-0.6.5-freetype.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/clanlib-0.6.5-gcc3.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-clanlib-0.6.5-r3

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-clanlib-0.7.8-r1

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ClanLib-0.7.8-1.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ClanLib-0.7.8-1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/clanlib-0.7.8-r1/work

 * Applying 0.7.8-port.patch ...                                                                                                              [ ok ] * Applying 0.7.8-install-opengl-wrap.patch ...                                                                                               [ ok ]>>> Source unpacked.

 * econf: updating ClanLib-0.7.8/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating ClanLib-0.7.8/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-dyn --enable-clanNetwork --disable-dependency-tracking --enable-asm386 --disable-docs --disable-clanVoice --disable-clanJavaScript --enable-clanGL --enable-clanSDL --enable-clanVorbis --enable-clanMikMod --enable-getaddr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking for C++ compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C++ compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... none

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking how to recognise dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 32768

checking command to parse /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag  works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77 linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking sys/kd.h usability... yes

checking sys/kd.h presence... yes

checking for sys/kd.h... yes

checking sys/vt.h usability... yes

checking sys/vt.h presence... yes

checking for sys/vt.h... yes

checking for i386... yes

checking for i386 assembly support... enabled

checking for dynamic loading support... enabled

checking libgen.h usability... yes

checking libgen.h presence... yes

checking for libgen.h... yes

checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes

checking sys/ipc.h usability... yes

checking sys/ipc.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ipc.h... yes

checking sys/shm.h usability... yes

checking sys/shm.h presence... yes

checking for sys/shm.h... yes

checking fstab.h usability... yes

checking fstab.h presence... yes

checking for fstab.h... yes

checking for pthread_create in -lpthread... yes

checking for main in -lz... yes

Checking for ClanLib Modules to build...

========================================

checking whether we should try to build documentation... no

checking whether we should try to build clanDisplay... yes

checking whether we should try to build clanSDL... yes

checking whether we should try to build clanGL... yes

checking whether we should try to build clanSound... yes

checking whether we should try to build clanNetwork... yes

checking whether we should try to build clanGUI... yes

checking whether we should try to build clanMikMod... yes

checking whether we should try to build clanVorbis... yes

Checking for clanDisplay stuff

==============================

checking for X... libraries , headers

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for png... yes

checking for jpeg... yes

checking for main in -lXxf86vm_pic... no

checking for main in -lXxf86vm... yes

checking for sdl-config... /usr/bin/sdl-config

checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.0... yes

checking for zoomSurface in -lSDL_gfx... yes

checking for GL... no

checking for glXGetProcAddressARB in -lGL... no

Checking for clanSound stuff

============================

checking for mikmod... yes

checking for vorbis... yes

Checking for clanNetwork stuff

==============================

checking for getaddrinfo... yes

checking for GetAddr (ipv6) support... enabled

Checking for debugging and profiling

====================================

checking for debug mode... disabled

checking for profile mode... disabled

checking for maintainer mode... disabled

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating pkgconfig/clanApp.pc

config.status: creating pkgconfig/clanCore.pc

config.status: creating pkgconfig/clanDisplay.pc

config.status: creating pkgconfig/clanGL.pc

config.status: creating pkgconfig/clanSDL.pc

config.status: creating pkgconfig/clanGUI.pc

config.status: creating pkgconfig/clanGUIStyleSilver.pc

config.status: creating pkgconfig/clanMikMod.pc

config.status: creating pkgconfig/clanNetwork.pc

config.status: creating pkgconfig/clanSignals.pc

config.status: creating pkgconfig/clanSound.pc

config.status: creating pkgconfig/clanVorbis.pc

config.status: creating pkgconfig/Makefile

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating Documentation/Makefile

config.status: creating Documentation/Overview/Makefile

config.status: creating Documentation/Reference/Makefile

config.status: creating Documentation/Reference/pce2

config.status: creating Documentation/Tutorial/Makefile

config.status: creating Documentation/Utilities/webbuilder.pl

config.status: creating Examples/Makefile

config.status: creating Examples/Makefile.conf

config.status: creating Setup/Makefile

config.status: creating Sources/API/Makefile

config.status: creating Sources/Application/Makefile

config.status: creating Sources/Core/Makefile

config.status: creating Sources/Display/Makefile

config.status: creating Sources/GL/Makefile

config.status: creating Sources/GUI/Makefile

config.status: creating Sources/GUIStyleSilver/Makefile

config.status: creating Sources/Makefile

config.status: creating Sources/MikMod/Makefile

config.status: creating Sources/Network/Makefile

config.status: creating Sources/Signals/Makefile

config.status: creating Sources/Sound/Makefile

config.status: creating Sources/SDL/Makefile

config.status: creating Sources/Vorbis/Makefile

config.status: creating Tests/Makefile.conf

config.status: executing depfiles commands

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The following modules will be built:

                     clanGL = no

                    clanSDL = yes

                    clanApp = yes

                    clanGUI = yes

                   clanCore = yes

                  clanSound = yes

                clanNetwork = yes

                clanSignals = yes

                clanDisplay = yes

                 clanMikmod = yes

                 clanVorbis = yes

        Build Documentation = no

                Debug Build = no

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Configure done.

Type 'make' to compile ClanLib.

```

a treba Glob2

```

D_REENTRANT  -march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wall -g -c FileManager.cpp

GraphicContext.cpp: In member function `virtual void

   GAGCore::DrawableSurface::drawSurface(int, int, GAGCore::DrawableSurface*,

   int, int, int, int, unsigned char)':

GraphicContext.cpp:1044: error: `GL_BGRA' undeclared (first use this function)

GraphicContext.cpp:1044: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only

   once for each function it appears in.)

GraphicContext.cpp:1044: error: `GL_UNSIGNED_BYTE' undeclared (first use this

   function)

GraphicContext.cpp:1044: error: `glReadPixels' undeclared (first use this

   function)

GraphicContext.cpp: In member function `virtual bool

   GAGCore::GraphicContext::setRes(int, int, unsigned int)':

GraphicContext.cpp:1777: error: `glState' undeclared (first use this function)

distcc[25634] ERROR: compile GraphicContext.cpp on localhost failed

make[3]: *** [GraphicContext.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glob2-0.8.17/work/glob2-0.8.17/libgag/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glob2-0.8.17/work/glob2-0.8.17/libgag'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glob2-0.8.17/work/glob2-0.8.17'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: games-strategy/glob2-0.8.17 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 46, Exitcode 2

```

nevim nekde je neco spatne a ja nevim co

kdyz nekoho neco napadne sem s tim napadem hned ....diky

----------

## Martin.M

Tak se taky hlasim;) Mam notebook HP nx6125 PY533ES, cili sempron verze... Pokud jste nekdo stejne postizeni, dejte vedet.

Jeste jsem poradne nerochodil grafiku, zvuk nejede vubec, ale hlavne mam trosku problem s procesorem, docela hodne hreje a vetrak se spusti jen semtam, a ne pozvolna, ale proste naplno... Taky se mi nepozdava nejak vykon, prijde mi to hodne pomale, ac cpufreq-info hlasi 1.8Ghz... Taky se stava, ze to proste na par sekund zatuhne...;((

Mam gentoo 2005.1 jadro 2.6.15-gentoo-r5

Jinak mam jeste problemy s kde. Kdyz kliknu na KMenu, tak mi vyskoci hlaska, ted si nevpomenu presne, neco o tom, ze se nepodarilo vytvorit io-slave a ze klauncher rika, ze nezna protokol system ;(( Po druhe kdyz kliknu tak se menu normalne otevre...

Jinak si ovsem nemuzu gentoo vynachvalit, je super nemit tam zbytecneho balastu;))

P.S.: Nevite nekdo jak na podporu vice monitoru?? Mam pripojene jeste LCD a chtel bych rozsireny desktop, nebo jeste lepe, samostatny desktop na danem monitoru (nejlepe i se spodni listou s programama), ale totalne nevim jestli to jde udelat;)

Gentoo zdar;)

----------

## Botanicus

Zdravím  :Smile:  Právě jsem nainstaloval Gentoo, mám z něj moc velkou radost, ale potřebuji jetě pár věcí doladit...

1) rozliení - mám ntb s LCD a naprostá větina Linux dister mi jej nastavila patně - taková ty rpmková na 800x600, ta lepí - Debian a spol na 1024x768. A stejně tak Gentoo - vyel jsem s 1024x768 a obnovovací frekvencí 0 (???co nechápu, ale takto se to zobrazuje...) Hledal jsem svůj oblíbený xorg.conf, ale utřel jsem...Asi mi nezbyde, ne to zkonfigurovat přinejmením pomocí Xorg -configure, e jo? Mne to hlásí, e mi to nechce najít my, co nechápu proč a tak, prostě z toho nastavení, co to vytvořilo jsem si Xka nepustil...

2) co dělat, aby se to dynamicky taktovalo - mám Pentium M, pro tento procesor jsem si přirozeně zkompiloval jádro, ale teď co?

3) docela blbá věc - neroluje mi my ani touchpad (chtěl bych, aby roloval jak shora dolů, ale i zprava doleva)

4) Ono mi to nehraje...nainstaloval jsem mp3blaster a amarok a ani jedno nehraje...co mám emergnout? Jinak zvuk jde...

Za rady děkuji! J

PS: Proboha hlavně ne odkazy na anglické stránky, snail jsem se, ALE...

----------

## Botanicus

Trochu jsem s tím pokročil - rozliení jsem vyřeil trochu prasácky (konfigurace Xek mi nedetekovala my a s tou novou konfigurací se nedalo ani zalogovat...) tak jsem zkopíroval nastavení Xek z Debianu a poupravil...take to lape.

Ale pořád nevím, co s tím taktováním, myí (ta mne tve hodně) a ten zvuk - zvuk jako takový jde (v Gaimu), ale v Amaroku a mp3blasteru ne..

Jo a kdy se zalogovávám, tak mi to hlásí, e gentoo není v /etc/hosts, něco s internetem a Gentoo se v té hláce píe...A Gnome mne to sice pustí, ale tve mne to...J

----------

## Mr.Neutron

Cauky,

mame na APC Smart UPS 1500 napojene servery s OS Linux (Gentoo, ipCop), w2k a Win NT. Nemate nekdo nejakou zkusenost jestli PowerChute dokaze schazovat veskere tyto rozlicne OS? Jde mi predevsim o Gentoo server na kterym bezi ucetni SW a pak o w2k server (jeste jsme ho stale nebyli schopne zcela vyradit  :Sad: 

----------

## Arteal

nevíte nìkdo jestli se dá rozjet grafický instalátor s mení obnovovací frekvenci? popø. mením rozliením ? jede primárnì na 1024x768@75 ale mùj poje**** monitor si dá jen 1024x768@60

----------

## CZTomi

Ahoj, nechal jsem se zlákat a přes GPRS (!) jsem rozchodil Gentoo, problémy byly, ale spíš mezi židlí a klávesama, ale povidlo se. Krom jedné věci můžu teď hned opustit závistlostma zdevastované SuSE a použít novou instalaci. Ta jedna věc je připojování kamery. Má interní paměť 32MB a SD kartu. Normálně se to připojuje jako sda1 a sdb1, pod některejma Woknama taky, pod jinejma Win a taky bohužel pod Gentoo vidím jen těch prázdnejch 32Mega, ta SD karta plná fotek vidět není. víc zde:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3224693.html#3224693

Nemáte někdo nějakej nápad?

----------

## CZTomi

Po pár pokusech s kompilací jádra vyřešeno.

----------

## dekon

No a nemohl bys napsat co si do toho jadra pridal ?

----------

## tokos

Zdravim ptáky linuxáky. Øadím se mezi spokojené uivatele Gentoo. I kdy obèas jsem i v SUSE:) Jinak zatim malièkej problém s 3Dakcelerací na notebooku u Gentoo s integrovanou grafikou SiS.

----------

## Komo

Tak, pouzival som Mandrivu a chcel by som skusit gentoo, ale narazil som na problem.

Ked bootujem s livecd alebo s live dvd, "nenastartuje" mi X...vyhodi mi error, ze "no screens found" a ze ani opengl sa mu nepodarilo loadnut.

Mam Dell Inspiron 6400 (int. grafika).

A fakt neviem, co s tym robit.

...aj som sa kus pohral s xorg.conf ale akosi nepomohlo.

Takze, any ideaa?

----------

## Sten

 *Komo wrote:*   

> Tak, pouzival som Mandrivu a chcel by som skusit gentoo, ale narazil som na problem.
> 
> Ked bootujem s livecd alebo s live dvd, "nenastartuje" mi X...vyhodi mi error, ze "no screens found" a ze ani opengl sa mu nepodarilo loadnut.
> 
> Mam Dell Inspiron 6400 (int. grafika).
> ...

 

Můžeš sem umístit více informací z logů (třeba celý Xorg.0.log)?

----------

